# Do you ever get angry at your computer?



## neilms (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you ever hit it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2013)

Not the computer itself but I have smashed the keyboard out of frustration.


----------



## redw0lfx (Jan 17, 2013)

Broken two Microsoft wireless keyboards out of frustration. Constant key repeat/stickiness even while the key is depressed, or missed key sending.  Their tech support solution: take out batteries and smash all keys for a few minutes to drain the capacitors.

I smashed them alright...


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2013)

Seems like my biggest frustration is not being able to correctly type the right little finger characters: [ ] | \ { }
That's even worse on those keyboards where the pipe key has been moved or is smaller.


----------



## fonz (Jan 17, 2013)

I occasionally yell at computers x( when I'm frustrated but I don't remember having ever been physically abusive (at least not to the computer).


----------



## roddierod (Jan 17, 2013)

Back in the days of CRTs...I used to punch the screens and yes sometime I hurt myself. Now I limit myself to mouse slamming and yelling at the computer.


----------



## bbzz (Jan 17, 2013)

No....but I like to smash my phones.
It's quantity over quality these days for me.


----------



## schrodinger (Jan 17, 2013)

A misbehaving HP server failed one too many times so I removed the disks, poured some petrol for models onto it, turned it on and then took a welding torch to it..... It just led to chaos after that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJiGS4cJk_A

Ignore the title, it was not an attempt to over clock 

I've also smashed the odd few keyboards


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a bad habit of yelling to computer when something does not go well. I praise his deafness artificial, my envy. I'm still educating my bad habit :e


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I use the Force.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 17, 2013)

I tend to smash up quite a few residential internet routers. I swear that the companies (BT, Virgin) make these things lock up on purpose to reduce bandwidth usage.

I am looking at *YOU* BT-HomeHub!


----------



## _martin (Jan 17, 2013)

Yop .. and as the saying goes _"Cherchez la femme"_. 

I hit, kicked, punched the computer senseless, yanked out  DVDrom out of the running computer and pretty much damaged the whole case. 

Sh!t happens and I did need to ventilate my anger .. gym wasn't just close enough.


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 17, 2013)

Contrary to popular belief, taking out anger, even at an inanimate object, is a sign of anger issues. This is not to be confused with "boxing it up", which is the opposite issue.

If you have smashed a keyboard or monitor out of legitimate anger (not just for the amusement of it), then you have a problem.


----------



## _martin (Jan 17, 2013)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> Contrary to popular belief, taking out anger, even at an inanimate object, is a sign of anger issues. This is not to be confused with "boxing it up", which is the opposite issue.
> 
> If you have smashed a keyboard or monitor out of legitimate anger (not just for the amusement of it), then you have a problem.



True.


----------



## ChalkBored (Jan 17, 2013)

At my stuff? I'm not angry, just disappointed.


At various android tablets?

RAAAAAAGE!!!!


----------



## sossego (Jan 18, 2013)

I just get angry.
And then I get hungry.


----------



## throAU (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes.

I deal with Microsoft brain damage as part of my day job.

I don't get violent, but there is certainly a lot of colourful language involved.

Generally caused by either undocumented, undesirable behaviour, standards non-compliance or discovering that amongst the 99 features no one cares about, they implemented only 4/5ths of those we do care about.


----------



## m6tt (Jan 18, 2013)

I threw an Apple Pro Keyboard across a room when I had a disk go unreadable years ago. The control key was detached, and could not be found. I realized I had lost control  and decided not to throw things I liked.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jan 18, 2013)

*W*hen *I* was programming in C studying for university.*S*mashed my keyboard many times, *F*ortunately was an IBM keyboard with steel base, *N*ow the keyboard remains intact.


----------



## redw0lfx (Jan 18, 2013)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> If you have smashed a keyboard or monitor out of legitimate anger (not just for the amusement of it), then you have a problem.



There is only so much productivity that can be lost due to a work-when-it-wants-to keyboard, that at some point, you just have to yank it and break it in half. Only way to force you to buy a new one.  I been calm for over 2 years now.


----------



## Sebulon (Jan 18, 2013)

redw0lfx said:
			
		

> There is only so much productivity that can be lost due to a work-when-it-wants-to keyboard, that at some point, you just have to yank it and break it in half. Only way to force you to buy a new one.  I been calm for over 2 years now.



One could argue about the sanitary issues about that. I mean, if you never get angry and smash your keyboard in pieces, "forcing" you to buy a new one, your keyboards becomes a breeding ground for bird-flue and whatnot... Therefore, regularly smashing up your keyboard and mouse must be a good thing, right?

/Sebulon


----------



## KNOStic (Jan 18, 2013)

Pleased to report that ever since I defenestrated years ago, no computer hardware has been harmed ever since. However I am not opposed to the concept of using a flamethrower on slacker coders every now and then to get their attention.


----------



## m6tt (Jan 19, 2013)

Sebulon said:
			
		

> One could argue about the sanitary issues about that. I mean, if you never get angry and smash your keyboard in pieces, "forcing" you to buy a new one, your keyboards becomes a breeding ground for bird-flue and whatnot... Therefore, regularly smashing up your keyboard and mouse must be a good thing, right?
> 
> /Sebulon



From now on, this is what I'm telling accounting when we retire equipment: "Destroyed to prevent spread of disease and contagion"


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Jan 19, 2013)

Not angry, but recently kicked old computer hard, it was some 2000's vintage wreck used in little project where we assessed if tohse old machines were in any way usable today. Some idiot somewhere had heard that "linux is lightweight os" and managed to install Ubuntu 12.04 to that wreck. Yeah right. 90% of memory in use when you get that back-up 2d desktop loaded, 50% processor load. And machine's cooling fan made some noise reminding me of concrete mill, or table saw. Hard kick to side of machine and suddenly fan got quiet, fan kept working still after that.


----------



## sam0016 (Jan 19, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> I tend to smash up quite a few residential internet routers. I swear that the companies (BT, Virgin) make these things lock up on purpose to reduce bandwidth usage.
> 
> I am looking at *YOU* BT-HomeHub!



Lol I do this trying to rebuild a FreeBSD kernel over ssh and my net always has to cut out when I am running buildkernel and it is nearly done I am sure BT do this on purpose.


----------



## dralex (Jan 19, 2013)

I've learned to talk to my computer, but only if it starts the conversation...


----------



## m6tt (Jan 20, 2013)

sam0016 said:
			
		

> Lol I do this trying to rebuild a FreeBSD kernel over ssh and my net always has to cut out when I am running buildkernel and it is nearly done I am sure BT do this on purpose.



Install tmux from ports. Then you can run it first, start buildworld, disconnect the session (or close the terminal) and when you get home just type 'tmux attach' and the results will be waiting 

Much nicer than building stuff 10 times


----------



## qsecofr (Jan 23, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Seems like my biggest frustration is not being able to correctly type the right little finger characters: [ ] | \ { }
> That's even worse on those keyboards where the pipe key has been moved or is smaller.



When I'm angry, I'd rather type the middle-finger character.


----------



## sam0016 (Jan 24, 2013)

m6tt said:
			
		

> Install tmux from ports. Then you can run it first, start buildworld, disconnect the session (or close the terminal) and when you get home just type 'tmux attach' and the results will be waiting
> 
> Much nicer than building stuff 10 times



Thanks I will look into that could save me a lot of time


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 25, 2013)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Back in the days of CRTs...I used to punch the screens and yes sometime I hurt myself. Now I limit myself to mouse slamming and yelling at the computer.



Hehe, Used to do that. It took me a while to un-learn this after I got a flat screen.

... Sometimes I miss my old CRT ...


----------



## sossego (Jan 25, 2013)

"In Mother Russia, computer gets mad at you."


----------



## zspider (Feb 2, 2013)

Well on my old laptop, I couldn't figure out why Virtualbox started acting weird, crashing the entire system and I needed it to work, so I smacked it around a bit(butthead style) and cussed at it. I try not to do that anymore, turns out the problem was due to the kernel module not being recompiled, oops.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Back in November with the sound problem, I had the serious urge to break something, everytime I restarted the system and the hint's file changes didn't fix it.


----------



## ajith (Feb 4, 2013)

My internet connection used to be bad.Just when you are chatting with a friend abroad  internet connection will be on and off regularly. I hit the keyboard on table and start to type bad words about my ISP in google when the connection is back(most of the times a forum with my keyword is already started by someone).


----------



## nbittech (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a kvm that kept changing screens on me at very random times, it may happen once a day, or once a minute, who knows?
Led to some really weird "WTF" moments.

On one longer than usual workday, at the point that I realized the server fans were drilling into my brain, I kicked the monitor off my desk, I broke the LCD, but the kvm never messed up again. It was the monitor all along. I guess I took my anger out on the right device unintentionally.


----------

